# Spring Irises



## debodun (May 31, 2017)

Some flowers in my neighborhood.


----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2017)

How lovely!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 31, 2017)

They are beautiful. Irises come in so many shades of color.


----------



## Falcon (May 31, 2017)

Pretty.   They look like orchids.


----------



## helenbacque (May 31, 2017)

One of my favorite spring flowers.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dollie (Jun 1, 2017)

beautiful-------


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2017)

The purple ones are an old variety that I had for years.  They never failed to survive our harsh winters.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2017)

Glorious, aren't they?

I am always pleasantly surprised by the extravagant beauty of flowers.


----------

